# Can anyone recommend a watch repair tool kit?



## mikiejack

Hello.
I am interested in learning watch servicing and repair. I am looking to do a professional course when I have the time to gain a qualification but right now, I would like to buy some books and learn the basics whilst messing around with cheap mechanical watches which have minor faults. Just for fun really with no risk.

Can anyone recommend some good learning material and the kind of tools I will require?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Milanche78

Is this one any good for the price?
16 pcs Horologe Watch Link Remover Repair Tool Set Kit - eBay (item 320538676896 end time Jan-20-11 21:41:33 PST)


----------



## EHV

WUS Member and good guy Jake B has them for sale here. He is a pleasure to deal with and they are priced right.
No affiliation here, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Dynasty90

I am also looking for a kit that will allow me to size bracelets and swap bands.


----------



## EHV

And I just got an e-mail today from Boston Watch Exchange that they have a kit on sale that has every tool necessary for every band and strap situation. It looks nice with a pin link pusher, quality screw drivers and the best Bergeon forked end spring bar tool.
I have previously received excellent service from them so I can highly recommend them if the kit is what you need and the $ is what you want to spend.



Dynasty90 said:


> I am also looking for a kit that will allow me to size bracelets and swap bands.


----------



## mikiejack

Milanche78 said:


> Is this one any good for the price?
> 16 pcs Horologe Watch Link Remover Repair Tool Set Kit - eBay (item 320538676896 end time Jan-20-11 21:41:33 PST)


Thanks. I have seen those before but the cheapness always put me off. I think I will buy one just to see.

EHV - Appreciate it. I will look him up.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Here's Jake's watch tool kit. I'm going to buy one if not at the end of this month then probably the first of Feb.

Jake B Tool Kit $62


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Just an update... bought one of Jake's kits and it should be here any day now.


----------



## WhoKnowsWho

Looks nice. I have that cheap one like the one on eBay. It performs the bare minimum. Just discovered it doesn't have the thin pin pusher I need for a pin and collar removal, and the case back remover was junk.


----------



## Max_md

Hi, I am new to this thread. I am also looking for a good beginner's watch maintenance kit but also aiming for a kinda good quality already. How's Jake B's tool kit?


----------



## Devil Dog

Max_md said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread. I am also looking for a good beginner's watch maintenance kit but also aiming for a kinda good quality already. How's Jake B's tool kit?


Likewise.
Do folks still recommend Jake's kit?-


----------

